# Bottle Carbonation Via Soda Stream (not Kegged)



## Byroboy (6/1/09)

G'day all, I'm about to bottle my first brew (I tried a sample from the hydrometer and it tasted [email protected] fine.)

The other day i was talking to my uncle about carbonating the beer via a soda stream (he said this is what the large companies mainly do) and i'm wondering:
-If anyone has done this and is it worthwhile
-Are any attachments required to use a normal soda stream (i found some in kmart for $80, yet to buy it)
-How to do it if it isn't the same thread as the PET bottles.
-What other helpful info is there

I had a look in the forums and did a search or 3 but I could only find info on kegging, which my Uni student bank account cant afford ATM

While I'm in the equipment forum I'll mention I'm beginning the creation of a water heated and water cooled (seperate systems) home-made homebrew climate controlled container.


----------



## gros21 (7/1/09)

um soda stream in a pressurerissed system to get a batch u would pretty inefficient u would go through a full cylinder if even possible.

um when u bottle up the beers add a bit of sugar to the bottle this will carb it up 95% of home brewers do this . other 5% keg

mate for $25bux u can geta box of bottles from any home brew store or u can even use stubbys or tallies or 'coke' bottles

Mate looks like u need a bit of advice from a home brew store, theyare alwasy up for a chat and give great advice (but are alwasy biast towards there products/methods)


----------



## quantocks (7/1/09)

ByroBoy said:


> The other day i was talking to my uncle about carbonating the beer via a soda stream (he said this is what the large companies mainly do) and i'm wondering:
> -If anyone has done this and is it worthwhile



Put two carb drops in, carbing bottles via sodastream will be a PITA.



> -Are any attachments required to use a normal soda stream (i found some in kmart for $80, yet to buy it)



you'll need the soda stream adaptor for the reg and then a bottle carb cap. Not worth the time and effort or cash.


----------



## gros21 (7/1/09)

mate for teh climite controled system, old fridge/ chest freezer a fridge mate and light in case u do ever have to heat it up.

tried and tested cost of fridge + $75 for controller.


cheaper option is geta fish tank/cooler bag or large bucket put fermenter in taht with water and add aquarium heater and it will help control the temp


----------



## afromaiko (7/1/09)

If you are seriously hard up for cash then don't buy the SodaStream as it's not going to work out as you think. Most likely it will fizz up and explode all over your ceiling and walls. When making soft drink, there is a very good reason that you only ever carbonate plain water with it.. then add the flavouring syrup AFTERWARDS. 

Go with the carbonation drops, or a measure of dextrose in each bottle. If you want to make life easier look into 'bulk priming'.


----------



## buttersd70 (7/1/09)

afromaiko said:


> If you are seriously hard up for cash then don't buy the SodaStream as it's not going to work out as you think. Most likely it will fizz up and explode all over your ceiling and walls. When making soft drink, there is a very good reason that you only ever carbonate plain water with it.. then add the flavouring syrup AFTERWARDS.



Way, way back in my shady past.....been there. Done it. Have the stains on the cieling to prove it. :lol:


----------



## Byroboy (7/1/09)

WOW fast replies!
Thanks for the advice guys. I wont go down the soda stream path. I was planning on using carbonation drops as the main way and now will for sure.

The whole water cooled and heated system will mainly be just as a bit of fun and something to do. I'll most likely end up with just a water heating sytem in the temp controlled fridge (heated via a fish tank heater)


----------



## Byroboy (7/1/09)

off topic but am i right in thinking the fridgemates can only heat OR cool not both from a single one


----------



## quantocks (7/1/09)

I've seen similar styled devices that both heat and cool. you wrap a heat band around the fermenter and also have a stick in the middle to cool the fridge


----------



## gros21 (7/1/09)

um there was a post her 6 months ago were some one got it working both ways on a fridge m8


----------



## afromaiko (7/1/09)

ByroBoy said:


> off topic but am i right in thinking the fridgemates can only heat OR cool not both from a single one



You want a TempMate, it will do both.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2592


----------



## buttersd70 (7/1/09)

ByroBoy said:


> off topic but am i right in thinking the fridgemates can only heat OR cool not both from a single one



heat or cool, manually switch between them. link
or, heat adn cool, automatically switches. link

obviously, the one that automatically switches costs more.


----------



## Thunderlips (7/1/09)

gros21 said:


> um there was a post her 6 months ago were some one got it working both ways on a fridge m8


That's a , um, nasty, um, habit, you got there, um.


----------



## Ross (7/1/09)

ByroBoy said:


> G'day all, I'm about to bottle my first brew (I tried a sample from the hydrometer and it tasted [email protected] fine.)
> 
> The other day i was talking to my uncle about carbonating the beer via a soda stream (he said this is what the large companies mainly do) and i'm wondering:
> -If anyone has done this and is it worthwhile
> ...



Buy yourself a regulator, sodastream gas bottle, adaptor & carbonation cap (approx $200 all up) & you can do it easily & safely.


Cheers Ross


----------



## buttersd70 (7/1/09)

Ross said:


> Buy yourself a regulator, sodastream gas bottle, adaptor & carbonation cap (approx $200 all up) & you can do it easily & safely.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



May as well get a keg and a bronco at the same time.  The caps are great, though. Muckeys has got a workout the last few days, cos his kegs are empty and he is down to drinking bottled dregs from his last batch that got forgotten and left in CC after he kegged it. :lol:


----------

